# Copyright Release?



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 30, 2012)

I need to know what all I need to put on a copyright release for a disc? It's just for my mother, I normally don't sell discs but it's just easier to send my mom a disc....  thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2012)

I suspect you mean a print-release don't you, as in "It's okay for <Name> to print these images"?   I include a simple text-file on the disc which states, "All images on this disc copyright, John's Photography, <date>.  <Name(s) is/are granted unrestricted printing rights in perpetuity."  There is some other stuff which relates to printing and editing, but that's not normally something I would include on a disc to family, this is simply so that if the counter-clerk at Wal-mart gets concerned, they know the person has the right to print the images.


----------



## sarisotta_21 (Mar 30, 2012)

yes print release... LOL


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 30, 2012)

Also, you can simply hand write a note stating that you are the original artist and you authorize "whoever" to have prints made, with your printed name, address, phone, and signature.   That is enough for most print lab employees in my experience.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2012)

Anything that keeps the print lab off the copyright infringement hook.

I too added a PDF text file (use license/print release) to any disc of images I sold.



> *Print Release - Use License
> *
> All images © 2012 {name or studio here}, All Rights Reserved. This Use License shall be governed by the laws of the State of _________.
> 
> ...


----------

